# Cheap DIY decoration ideas



## Vizja13

Since my parents are annoyed at my "fish obssession" (come ON I only have 4!) and don't want me spending any more money on the "stupid fish", I need help finding cheap ways to set up a suitable 10 gal hex tank for my male betta, Jazz.

So far, I have a tall vase in the tank that I plan to fill with some kind of stone (probably marbles) and add some kind of plant to, as well as a glass jar boiling that I plan to use for a cave. 

I need help finding/making suitable decorations for a betta out of things I can get cheaply or can find household items for. 

Thanks in advance from Jazz and I!


----------



## CoverMeInClay

I posted this on your other thread as well, but here you go again.
One thing I'm actually doing is with those half flattened marbles that you can find in craft stores for way cheaper then the pet stores, I'm using an aquarium safe epoxy and making some decorative hiding places for my tank set up. You can get a bag of those and get creative in making a cave for him. It does take time as you have to let the expoxy set up between layers once you get a little height to it. Here is a pic of those marbel thingies just to let you know what my vague description was of. ^_^


----------



## Vizja13

Hahaha I just found some of those laying around, actually!!! Might see what I can do about using those for his cave  What kind of glue/epoxy do you use?


----------



## CoverMeInClay

It was this stuff here. The packaging has changed a little, the picture of the fish in on the bottom part fo the container now. It's about $5 and goes quite a long way. You just need to let it cure for 48 hrs then was the entire thing off before putting it in the tank.


----------



## Vizja13

Awesome, thanks so much!!!


----------



## nel3

i did make a silk plant using aquarium sealant, silk leaves and some section of plastic model tray. maybe there are decorative silk plants in your house or know some one who does have them.


----------



## Vizja13

I have some flowers? hahaha thats about it though


----------



## nel3

Vizja13 said:


> I have some flowers? hahaha thats about it though


fake silk flowers could work if there are no hard and sharp plastic edges. if you find any maybe they can float for a bed near the top of a tank.


----------



## LittleBettas

Old coffee mugs!
My betta Chile LOVES them!, just lay it on its side and tada!
I have pots in two of my tanks, one bough for 68cents at a craft store,the other one at the dollar tree ($1... its a bit bigger and yellow)

You can try breaking it like I did ith my yellow one (took FOREVER) or justfine one broken (which I did with this one) just dont forget to sand rouh edges and cover the whole on the top! (I used a pebble)


----------



## dragonflie

Yep yep, the dollar store shouldn't be ignored for ideas.  There are quite a few safe things you can get there; and just use aquarium sealant to glue what you want together. I used a ginormous vine from there to make a canopy to fill the upper portions of my community tank.


----------



## Vizja13

Hmmm, might be able to drag mom to AC Moore...she hates petsmart and refuses to go there XP I just thought of a cute cave idea so I will go work on that now!!


----------



## hmckin20

[










I had the same problem, haha. My parents were getting annoyed at my similar obsession and our local petstores don't have the broadest selection. So I bought these items: 

1 $1 Coffee Cup (Dollar Store)
2 $1 Silk plants (Dollar Store)
$6 Aquarium glue (Lowe's Hardware)
$3 pk of Plastic Canvas (Walmart)

I boiled the coffee cup and plants (for sanitation) and sanded down rough parts on the cup. I cut the sharp edges off the plants and any material that seemed unsafe. Then I cut the plants to my desire and glued them to cut pieces of the plastic canvas. Dug the pieces of plastic canvas into the rocks. Boom, cheap aquarium decorations for your liking


----------



## Vizja13

Thats kinda what I did for the cave XP Used plastic canvas and stuck little flowers in it to cover tha cave, now I am using leaves to make other decorations


----------



## LittleBettas

WOW, love it!
Beautiful and creative!


----------



## crezelda

we need a sticky along the lines of this thread's topic.


----------



## LittleBettas

Ditto that!


----------



## Vizja13

I definitely agree, not many DIY decoration ideas out there for public use XP


----------



## crezelda

i just came back from the hardware store with some aquaiuadhesive and some terra cotta pot bottoms. gonna be awhile till everything is in place, but ill try and post pics


----------



## LittleBettas

Awesome, lookin forward to pics!


----------



## crezelda

i should have gotten some terra cotta pots to experiment my jeweler's saw on. oh well.

also id imagine anyone with access to a ceramics studio could make really kick arse decorations


----------



## LittleBettas

yeah, the only thing is you hav to be careful since some of the protective coats they use cause bumps which can seriously injure a betta (my mom used to do it and I have some of her old "art")


----------



## crezelda

i probably wouldn't glaze it, and sand it all over, so it could have bacteria all over..but then again would be a magnet for algae too


----------



## Dozzem

I am useing an easter egg I cut a hole out of and lite the eges on fire so I got a smooth ege! He dosen't go in it much thou... he is to busy trying to kill me


----------



## LittleBettas

Can you post a picture of it?


----------



## Dozzem

LittleBettas said:


> Can you post a picture of it?


Me?


----------



## LittleBettas

Dozzem said:


> Me?


 
lol, yeah, sorry, a picture of the egg-cave


----------



## Dozzem

Okay! I just went and took the picture. I burnt the side a little >.<


----------



## LittleBettas

Aw, thats actually a really cute idea


----------



## Vizja13

I should try that XP but Jazz has a jar-covered-in-mesh-and-pink-silk-flowers cave I spent 2 hours on already XP


----------



## Dozzem

Thanks! He dosen't pay ANY time with it! He is always trying to get thro the plastic! Is he okay? I got him in there yesterday.


----------



## Vizja13

How big is he? Maybe he is claustrophobic or something?


----------



## Dozzem

He is pretty small. maybe a 1in body. I saw him go in it >.< Then he got out lol


----------



## LittleBettas

Some betta's arent interested in "caves" of my 6 that I have now, only one bothers to go in (Chile who also sleeps in his mug and is really shy around people)


----------



## crezelda

Sir. Phinnyass won't cave ether. he likes to sleep by the heater and in the java fern


----------



## hmckin20

haha thanks! 



i think it depends on the betta. my pierce loves hiding in everything (and is usually hiding) but flair nor demi like hiding that much. flair will hide on occasion but demi never hides, and actually hated the decor i put in her tank. 


he may just not like hiding. haha. p:


----------



## Dozzem

I think he is to busy planning for concering the world! He is always so angry D:


----------



## LittleBettas

lmao, sounds like my girl Tihs!!!


----------



## crezelda

im brainstorming ideas with what i can do with my tube of sealant:

An arch made out of boiled river rocks
wheights put into boiled and drilled driftwood
a wall made out of river rocks and moss


----------



## LittleBettas

I think someone on here did actually do the bridge of river rocks, I haen een any pictures yet, if you decide to do any of them please post pictures!!!

the wall of river rocks and moss sounds AMAZING


----------



## crezelda

another might be a pillar of rocks to hold up my terra cotta saucer ( im gonna put moss in the saucer, and a centerpiece plant in the center, maybe dwarf onions)
i got 1 big saucer and 2 small ones, i'll have the 2 small ones just have moss in them

but i gotta wait for more money before it all comes together lol >.>;


----------



## LittleBettas

ooo, either way it sounds cool!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

You can also make caves out of coconuts. My betta loves his coconut cave.:-D I wanted a nice sized cave so I just cut it in half, scraped out the coconut..Peeled the fuzz/hairs off the outside of it and boiled it on the stove for a good while...then I aquarium sealed it back together after cutting a little doorway in it.









I've also made a cave out of an empty olive jar..I just made sure to clean it really well..Then I glued the gravel on with aquarium sealant.









My fish love both of these caves. 

I also love the terra cotta pot caves..I haven't quite figured out how to cut a hole in them without them completely shattering though...:lol:


----------



## dragonflie

I've seen the coconut caves, they are really rockin.

On that note, pretty decent DIY instructions here that managed to make me giggle, too. http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-decoration/87.asp


----------



## LittleBettas

Littlebittyfish said:


> You can also make caves out of coconuts. My betta loves his coconut cave.:-D I wanted a nice sized cave so I just cut it in half, scraped out the coconut..Peeled the fuzz/hairs off the outside of it and boiled it on the stove for a good while...then I aquarium sealed it back together after cutting a little doorway in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also made a cave out of an empty olive jar..I just made sure to clean it really well..Then I glued the gravel on with aquarium sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fish love both of these caves.
> 
> I also love the terra cotta pot caves..I haven't quite figured out how to cut a hole in them without them completely shattering though...:lol:


 
O.O I love both of those ideas!!!!
How do you cut the coconut????

I buy the pots that are already broken and then just sand the cracks down:


----------



## crezelda

edit- jewelers saw not that good unless very small detailing to edges, will try the dremmel next


edit again- dremmel cutting disk works great---- just use eye protection as it does kick up particles, and will not be the best for extremely elabborate work, so sanding after is a need


----------



## dramaqueen

That second one looks like a hollowed out piece of corn on the cob. lol


----------



## Littlebittyfish

dramaqueen said:


> That second one looks like a hollowed out piece of corn on the cob. lol


Hahaha. Yea it does. It looks better in the tank though...less corn cobby..._I think_...Next time I am going to use a darker gravel.:lol:
in tank photo of cave:








a bit big for the 3 gallon, but my fish loves it..so i can't remove it.:lol:


I didn't have to do much cutting with the coconut...I just gave it a good whack on the edge of the counter and it cracked in half...i drained the liquid first though.The hard part was the door...I couldn't figure out how to cut it so I eventually got my dad to cut it with a jigsaw...He wouldn't let me use his powertools...:lol:._..probably for the best_. 

Drimmel tool would be alot better to use though...I really need to get one of those.


----------



## Shimizoki

I use coconuts as well. Rather than using a saw... I just threw it in the air and hit it with a machete. Whatever was left I used as my caves. This way its not designer and it feels more natural.


----------



## Moonaar

> Rather than using a saw... I just threw it in the air and hit it with a machete.


Haha sounds like fruit ninja on the ipod


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Nice tank shimizoki, I love the way those look.


----------



## crezelda

made this with a terra cotta flower pot dish, gravel, mutilated moss balls, and a java fern in a terra cotta wheight
moss balls were expensive, but if you can find another moss, or even decorative gravel, and a plastic plant in the center, i bet ittl still look spiffy. im gonna raise this up on pillars made of river rocks when i go and collect some, to make a safe/feeling place for lower level fish


----------



## pinksnowme

Shimizoki said:


> I use coconuts as well. Rather than using a saw... I just threw it in the air and hit it with a machete. Whatever was left I used as my caves. This way its not designer and it feels more natural.


The visual is cracking me up litteraly! 
Next time can you post a how to video? LOL


----------



## sorrelhorse1

Would you have to boil the plants, or would rinsing them in hot water be enough?


----------



## Abby

crezelda said:


> im brainstorming ideas with what i can do with my tube of sealant:
> 
> An arch made out of boiled river rocks
> wheights put into boiled and drilled driftwood
> a wall made out of river rocks and moss


We actually did this for my old white clouds. it came out pretty good cept the white clouds didnt use it.


----------



## Krys

One word.

Legos.

Yes Legos.





































And here's a short video of one with a working windmill and with fish swimming around it. http://diy.stomp.com.sg/video_details.php?id=95


----------



## sorrelhorse1

HOLY CARP, Krys! Best idea EVER! I have all the HALO legos. Oooo now I'm gonna have to get a green male and name him "master chief"!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Krys, How did you clean the legos off,did you have to glue them together and how did you get them to sink? That is an awesome Idea. I would love to make my guys a lego "cave."


----------



## doggyhog

I love the first tank Crys!! What a great idea!! It's like a construction site.


----------



## Scrambles

Dude, I am so going to get some Harry Potter legos TODAY and turn my tank into Hogwarts!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Scrambles said:


> Dude, I am so going to get some Harry Potter legos TODAY and turn my tank into Hogwarts!!!! Thank you!


I was thinking the "castle" in one of the harry potter kits would be awesome!:lol:


----------



## Krys

sorrelhorse1 said:


> HOLY CARP, Krys! Best idea EVER! I have all the HALO legos. Oooo now I'm gonna have to get a green male and name him "master chief"!


Haha! Yes! Do it!




Littlebittyfish said:


> Krys, How did you clean the legos off,did you have to glue them together and how did you get them to sink? That is an awesome Idea. I would love to make my guys a lego "cave."


Well these weren't mine. But it's really simple to do. Just build your stuff like normal with the legos after rinsing them off with hot water like you do with gravel (unless they're stolen from your kid or little brother, then some individual scrubbing might be in order). if your legos/mega bloks/any other brands snap together tightly, then don't worry about having to use glue, but if they're a bit lose, a little dab of super glue ON THE INSIDE will make it stick forever... or a really long time... but only use it on the inside of the legos, where they connect

To get them to sink, if it big enough, they usually stay sunk on their own, but if not, you can attach suction cup to the bottom of them and stick them to the bottom of the tank, or, you can get the building plates and build onto those, put them in the tank, and cover it with gravel or anything heavy enough to keep it down.




doggyhog said:


> I love the first tank Crys!! What a great idea!! It's like a construction site.


Haha, yeah. but it's not mine. These are just tanks i found through google. But they can really be done, and work nicely for those on tight budgets. And I think it shows more originality.




Scrambles said:


> Dude, I am so going to get some Harry Potter legos TODAY and turn my tank into Hogwarts!!!! Thank you!


I want to see a picture of that. :3


----------



## dragonflie

This lego thing opens the door to a multitude of possibilities.


----------



## Krys

dragonflie said:


> This lego thing opens the door to a multitude of possibilities.


Mhmm!


----------



## Frack

I don't yet have my aquarium yet nor my fish, but I've been researching to get it "right" since I've never had fish before. 

Can anything be put into the tank? I'd love to make a Halloween decorated tank, but I'm afraid to put plastic in there.


----------



## carzz

I was gonna say the coffee cup idea too  If your lacking color/plants and don't want to buy some, get some paint for glass, and add a nice scene on the OUTSIDE of your tank. Some simple fish, seastars, and kelp will help. Or go crazy and do it like, a beach theme, or something of the sort.


----------



## carzz

Legos are fish friendly?!?!?! Omg!!! :d
best freaking idea ever!!!!


----------



## Krys

carzz said:


> Legos are fish friendly?!?!?! Omg!!! :d
> best freaking idea ever!!!!


Well yeah... they're plastic..





Frack said:


> I don't yet have my aquarium yet nor my fish, but I've been researching to get it "right" since I've never had fish before.
> 
> Can anything be put into the tank? I'd love to make a Halloween decorated tank, but I'm afraid to put plastic in there.


Plastics are safe as long as they aren't so thin or lose that your fish can get tangled in them. Ceramic, smooth glass, and cotton fabric flowers (without glitter or added paint) are also safe.
As for halloween. you can use those glass or plastic pumpkin paperweights you find sometimes. I think they had headstones too. But only use plastic, smooth glass, or ceramic that has smooth edes and not added on paint, also make sure if it's glazed that it's water safe and wont flake off. dyed ceramics are fine as long as there aren't any added paints to it or glitter.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I made a cave for my betta with megabloks/duplex blocks and I wasn't able to get them to sink?:lol:
I put a few heavyish rocks on top and that seemed to keep them down. I suppose it is probably a megablocks thing...I will have to get some lego brand and try and see if they sink. For now though, my betta really loves his cave.:lol:


----------



## Frack

Awesome, thank you so much Krys! That's great news. Opens up a world of possibilities. Now to decide on a tank, lol.


----------



## dragonflie

Littlebittyfish said:


> I made a cave for my betta with megabloks/duplex blocks and I wasn't able to get them to sink?:lol:
> I put a few heavyish rocks on top and that seemed to keep them down. I suppose it is probably a megablocks thing...I will have to get some lego brand and try and see if they sink. For now though, my betta really loves his cave.:lol:


I think the suction cup thing is a pretty good idea.  I'd take some aquarium silicone and just glue the cup right onto the bottom of it.


----------



## Krys

Littlebittyfish said:


> I made a cave for my betta with megabloks/duplex blocks and I wasn't able to get them to sink?:lol:
> I put a few heavyish rocks on top and that seemed to keep them down. I suppose it is probably a megablocks thing...I will have to get some lego brand and try and see if they sink. For now though, my betta really loves his cave.:lol:


It's the same with all of them.
Use the rocks to keep them down, suction cups, or build it on a building plate (those big flat -mostly green- pieces used to build a scene on) and just cover it in your substrate.


----------



## LittleBettas

Found this PURELY by accident.. I WANT ONE!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8XYoUOpRsg


----------



## Princess Penny

^ That's really cool!


----------



## newarkhiphop

great great thread, legos is ingenious


----------



## Dozzem

Arn't the legos sharp and do dose the color come off? Sounds like a great idea tho! I should do that for my tall tank


----------

